# Newbie to CP soap



## ramya (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi everyone, I am new to Cp soap. I have few questions before starting my first soap,
1) I am planning  to make a 1lb batch soap , Is the weight 1 lb , only the base oils ? or the total soap batter?
2) I have 10 inch silicone loaf mold 50oz capacity. I want to make 1lb batch with intricate designs, how can i use my 10" mold to use half of it( remaining half empty)

Are these gloves safe for making CP soap?


----------



## bookreader451 (Feb 27, 2021)

One pound means 16 ounces of oil.  Be sure to use a soap calculator and if you have a pringles can and some freezer paper to line it, that will make a good mold.  You can also use a milk container. I would try to find something closer you your batter weight to start.  It will be easier than making a mold smaller.   
Don’t try intricate designs on your first soap.  Make sure you know how to handle your recipe and FO before getting fancy. Try a two color in the pot swirl.  It will be pretty and  your not going to be disappointed if it doesn’t look like something from YouTube.

The gloves will work. I prefer nitrile but that is me


----------



## lsg (Feb 27, 2021)

If you have a rectangle Tupperware/Rubbbermaid-type container, you could use that for a mold.


----------



## ramya (Feb 27, 2021)

bookreader451 said:


> One pound means 16 ounces of oil.  Be sure to use a soap calculator and if you have a pringles can and some freezer paper to line it, that will make a good mold.  You can also use a milk container. I would try to find something closer you your batter weight to start.  It will be easier than making a mold smaller.
> Don’t try intricate designs on your first soap.  Make sure you know how to handle your recipe and FO before getting fancy. Try a two color in the pot swirl.  It will be pretty and  your not going to be disappointed if it doesn’t look like something from YouTube.


Thank you so much for the reply ,can I use parchment paper instead of freezing paper?



lsg said:


> If you have a rectangle Tupperware/Rubbbermaid-type container, you could use that for a mold.


Thats awesome, but I dont have these containers, I have square glass containers (600ml) from ikea, I will line up with parchment paper and i use it. Thank you.


----------



## lsg (Feb 27, 2021)

Unless the glass is heat proof, I would not use it.  Glass holds heat and may cause your soap to over heat.  If you have a Velveeta box, line it and use it as a mold.  Any small, rectangular box would work.


----------



## ramya (Feb 27, 2021)

lsg said:


> Unless the glass is heat proof, I would not use it.  Glass holds heat and may cause your soap to over heat.  If you have a Velveeta box, line it and use it as a mold.  Any small, rectangular box would work.


okay. Thanks


----------



## Ford (Feb 28, 2021)

Even a cupcake mold will work. Go to $tore. Get something small , desposable.


----------



## Zing (Feb 28, 2021)

Or a half-gallon milk carton or the largest broth carton.  They don't need to be lined.  Keep us posted!


----------



## ramya (Mar 1, 2021)

For lining, does the parchment paper work?


----------



## lsg (Mar 2, 2021)

I would use butcher paper.


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 2, 2021)

ramya said:


> I want to make 1lb batch with intricate designs,



No...you don't.  I mean, you may want to, but it is best not to...not for your first soap because it is very doubtful it will come out well and then you will be disappointed and depressed and blame the soap instead of your inexperience.

Your first soap should be something simple. If you absolutely HAVE to have color or scent...I recommend purchasing a 'trial' size FO and "Sample" Micas from a reputable soap supplier like BrambleBerry, Nuture Soap, Rustic Essentials, Elements Bath & Body, Wholesale Supplies Plus. Do NOT go to a 'craft' store like Hobby Lobby, Michael's, JoAnne's, AC Moore, etc.

What you do is go to your local "dollar" store and get yourself a couple of small plastic containers that will hold 3 cups of liquid...something square or rectangle. I made my very first soap in a carton that had juice (washed and dried). Take your recipe, put in a Soap Calculator with a 33% Lye Concentration and print it out. 

Make sure you are wearing gloves (those will do) and eye protection (regular glasses won't do) BEFORE you open your Lye (Sodium Hydroxide). Weigh your Lye and Distilled Water carefully on a digital scale into separate containers and then pour your Lye slowly INTO the water (*NEVER EVER POUR WATER INTO LYE*)...do it in the sink...and stir until the water is clear. Let the Lye Solution cool down...you can use it when you can put you palm against the side of the container and leave it there.

Measure out all the rest of your ingredients...make sure you melt you hard oils first before adding your soft oils. Stir them together and then add your Lye Solution and mix to a crepe or thin pancake batter consistency. Pour into mold. Cover with a light towel and stick it on top of your refrigerator and leave for 24 hours. You'll know its ready when you press lightly with your finger and it feels firm...like a medium cheddar cheese.

Unmold, cut into four 'bars' and put them on a plastic cutting board.  Cover them again with a light towel and put back on the frig.  At least once a once a week for the next six weeks, flip the soap over.



> For lining, does the parchment paper work?



No, your soap will stick to it.  What you want is "freezer" or "butcher's" which has a non-stick coating...more so than Wax Paper.


----------



## KimW (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## ramya (Mar 3, 2021)

TheGecko said:


> No...you don't.  I mean, you may want to, but it is best not to...not for your first soap because it is very doubtful it will come out well and then you will be disappointed and depressed and blame the soap instead of your inexperience.
> 
> Your first soap should be something simple. If you absolutely HAVE to have color or scent...I recommend purchasing a 'trial' size FO and "Sample" Micas from a reputable soap supplier like BrambleBerry, Nuture Soap, Rustic Essentials, Elements Bath & Body, Wholesale Supplies Plus. Do NOT go to a 'craft' store like Hobby Lobby, Michael's, JoAnne's, AC Moore, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot @TheGecko


----------



## ramya (Mar 10, 2021)

Done with my first soap  Thank u all for the support 
When I cut the soap after 48 hrs , I found some white spots inside.... wondering what they might be??


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 10, 2021)

ramya said:


> Done with my first soap  Thank u all for the support
> When I cut the soap after 48 hrs , I found some white spots inside.... wondering what they might be??


Unmixed oils. If you used hard oils and they weren’t heated until they were clear this can happen. They won’t effect the soap.


----------



## ramya (Mar 10, 2021)

penelopejane said:


> Unmixed oils. If you used hard oils and they weren’t heated until they were clear this can happen. They won’t effect the soap.


I used only 30% of hard oil in my recipe and i am sure that the oils are melted and clear before soaping 
My recipe is coconut oil 30% 
olive oil 70%
What else the spots might be?


----------



## KimW (Mar 10, 2021)

What a pretty color though!  Nicely done first soap!!!  
I agree with penelope that it could look like maybe some oils weren't totally melted/clear.  hmmmmm  Do you know what your lye solution temp was when it was added?  

I've also seen "glycerin rivers" look like this.  Common causes in my experience: Heat -  What did you end up using for your mold?  Water - How much water did you use?  Other additives - Did you use any additives besides your oils, water and lye?


----------



## ramya (Mar 10, 2021)

KimW said:


> What a pretty color though!  Nicely done first soap!!!
> I agree with penelope that it could look like maybe some oils weren't totally melted/clear.  hmmmmm  Do you know what your lye solution temp was when it was added?
> 
> I've also seen "glycerin rivers" look like this.  Common causes in my experience: Heat -  What did you end up using for your mold?  Water - How much water did you use?  Other additives - Did you use any additives besides your oils, water and lye?


Hi kim , thanks for writing down...lye temp was around 115f ,oils temp at 123f  and I used a square plastic container from ikea.
coconut oil - 3.6oz
olive oil- 8.4oz
lye- 1.73oz (4% superfat)
water- 4.2oz (water as % of oils 35%)
No fragrance or essential oils . No colors . No additives


----------



## KimW (Mar 10, 2021)

I'll wait for someone else to chime in too, but my vote is "glycerin rivers" due to a higher water amount.  Nothing wrong or unsafe about them.  Just an aesthetic thing.  Some folks try to get them on purpose!  

I see you found freezer paper!


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 12, 2021)

I dentifying problems can be very difficult. 
It could be a type of glycering river.  The lye concentration was 28% (water as a % of oils 35%).  You can avoid those by soaping with a lye concentration of 32%.  
Not sure though. Your temps were pretty hot.  I usually soap around 110*F for both lye and oils.  Sometimes if you pour a bit hotter parts of the batter can cool down a bit quicker than others leaving spots and swirls. 

Try doing one or both with your next soap and see if it clears.


----------



## Vicki C (Mar 12, 2021)

ramya said:


> For lining, does the parchment paper work?


No - it doesn’t have the shiny side that freezer paper has.


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 13, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> No - it doesn’t have the shiny side that freezer paper has.


I don't know if parchment in the US is different from here but I've been using it with no problems


----------



## SoapLover1 (Mar 13, 2021)

Love your soap! However, I think your soap & lye were too hot. Try soaping at a lower temp of around 85°-90° F. Also reduce your Distilled Water amount to 25%. Blessings!


----------



## coogar (Mar 13, 2021)

bookreader451 said:


> One pound means 16 ounces of oil.  Be sure to use a soap calculator and if you have a pringles can and some freezer paper to line it, that will make a good mold.  You can also use a milk container. I would try to find something closer you your batter weight to start.  It will be easier than making a mold smaller.
> Don’t try intricate designs on your first soap.  Make sure you know how to handle your recipe and FO before getting fancy. Try a two color in the pot swirl.  It will be pretty and  your not going to be disappointed if it doesn’t look like something from YouTube.
> 
> The gloves will work. I prefer nitrile but that is me



The pringles can is such a good idea! Especially for starting out. I'll have to remember this tip to share with others.


----------



## earlene (Mar 14, 2021)

coogar said:


> The pringles can is such a good idea! Especially for starting out. I'll have to remember this tip to share with others.


Some tips on lining a pringles can may be found here:


----------



## ramya (Mar 22, 2021)

Done with my Orange and lavender soaps   

whats wrong???? I made soap using rose clay and titanium dioxide. I used coffee powder as a layer to differentiate colors. When I cut the soap after 6 days it broke at the coffee layer . I soaped at 115f and 130f . 
Recipe is- coconut oil -4.20 oz 
 olive oil-6.72oz
 palm oil-3.36 
 shea butter -2.52
water -5.38 (as % of oil weight - 32%)
Lye 2.35oz
Should i throw the soap to trash? Or can I rebatch the soap? Whats the process of rebatching soap?


----------



## AliOop (Mar 22, 2021)

So sorry - your soap was very pretty. 

Breaking at the layer means that you either used too much coffee, or it wasn't ground finely enough, or both. The soap is still fine, and rebatching would be fine. 

Instructions for rebatching can be found be using the Search box at the top right corner of the page, and putting in Rebatch. I recommend clicking "titles only" so you get the threads that deal specifically with that issue, rather than a casual mention.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 25, 2021)

To use a powder for a layer you need to sprinkle it so thinly that it wets up by itself. The powder has to be very finely ground to do this.  You can have huge bare patches and it will still show as a line in the final product.


----------



## ramya (Apr 20, 2021)

EMERGENCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My hubby came in contact with lye on his lips cheeks  and hands. cheeks and hands are good but his lips are swollen and bled little. Should we consult doctor? plz suggest some tips on how to treat lye burns on lips


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 20, 2021)

ramya said:


> EMERGENCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My hubby came in contact with lye on his lips cheeks  and hands. cheeks and hands are good but his lips are swollen and bled little. Should we consult doctor? plz suggest some tips on how to treat lye burns on lips


This is not the place to come for a medical emergency! You should consult a medical professional if you need advice.


----------



## earlene (Apr 20, 2021)

Please let us know how it went with your DH and I sure hope he has been seen by a physician.


ramya said:


> EMERGENCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My hubby came in contact with lye on his lips cheeks  and hands. cheeks and hands are good but his lips are swollen and bled little. Should we consult doctor? plz suggest some tips on how to treat lye burns on lips


----------



## AliOop (Apr 21, 2021)

ramya said:


> EMERGENCY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My hubby came in contact with lye on his lips cheeks  and hands. cheeks and hands are good but his lips are swollen and bled little. Should we consult doctor? plz suggest some tips on how to treat lye burns on lips


Hopefully he was flushing all affected areas with cold running water while you were dialing 911. That is the recommend treatment for lye burns.


----------



## SoapLover1 (Apr 25, 2021)

VINEGAR!!!!


----------



## Tara_H (Apr 25, 2021)

SoapLover1 said:


> VINEGAR!!!!








						New Soap
					

I just finished making a new recipe - basically a Bastille soap I think.  75% OO; 25% CO.  It called for some honey & colloidal oatmeal.  The only thing I did differently was to add some TD to one pot and Matcha Green Tea powder to 2 other pots with some TD in one to make it lighter.  It all...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## MickeyRat (Apr 25, 2021)

If you don't care about reusing it, you don't need to line a Pringles can.  I've rinsed them out and used them for a mold.  When done, just cut the rim and tear the can away, it's cardboard.  24.2 oz oils.   I find that parchment paper makes for better lining than freezer or butcher paper but, that's just my opinion.

I finally was successful with 3 inch PVC pipe.  I lined the inside with parchment paper.  I used a 1 foot section and 30.53 oz oils.  I think another 1/2 ounce on the oils will work.  That's what I'll do next time.  A couple layers of parchment paper on the bottom held on with rubber bands.  Set it on a saucer to fill and set.  Use a canning funnel.  When done, turn it over and give it a little bump and it slides right out.


----------



## Quanta (Apr 25, 2021)

SoapLover1 said:


> VINEGAR!!!!


When vinegar mixes with lye solution, it causes an exothermic reaction, which means it gets very hot. So you'd end up with a chemical burn _and _a thermal burn.

Cold water - and plenty of it - is the only thing you should put on a lye burn. By the time you got the vinegar onto the burn, the lye has already done whatever damage it's going to do and it's too late to try to neutralize it.


----------



## earlene (Apr 25, 2021)

SoapLover1 said:


> VINEGAR!!!!


NEVER!!!


----------



## AliOop (Apr 25, 2021)

SoapLover1 said:


> VINEGAR!!!!





earlene said:


> NEVER!!!


@SoapLover1 please don't ever use or recommend vinegar for rinsing off lye that has come in contact with skin. As explained by @Quanta this makes the burn much, much worse. If you look at your lye container from the manufacturer, the directions are very specific: rinse continuously with *cool running water.*

When I first started soaping almost a decade ago, the blog I was following taught me to use vinegar, as well. Can't remember now who set me straight, but I'm ever so thankful they did before I ever burned myself, or taught someone else to burn themselves. 

It's a very serious issue, so that's why you are getting such a strong reaction from others.


----------



## SoapLover1 (Apr 25, 2021)

I do apologize! I know to flush with cold water but I always use Vinegar to initially stop the reaction after removing it from the skin,  then cold water. It has worked for me and that’s how I was taught. Never mean harm to anyone. Again, my Apologies! Blessings!


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 25, 2021)

SoapLover1 said:


> I do apologize! I know to flush with cold water but I always use Vinegar to initially stop the reaction after removing it from the skin,  then cold water. It has worked for me and that’s how I was taught. Never mean harm to anyone. Again, my Apologies! Blessings!


Always learn to read MSDS sheets when using chemicals of any kind. The MSDS which comes with lye tells you to rinse with copious amounts of cool water only. Seek medical attention if necessary. 

This is a really nice mold for making 1lb batches of soap. I used to use it for test batches. It will hold around 13-14 ounces of oil, sorry I do not remember exactly how much oil I would use. Crafter


----------



## AliOop (Apr 25, 2021)

SoapLover1 said:


> I do apologize! I know to flush with cold water but I always use Vinegar to initially stop the reaction after removing it from the skin,  then cold water. It has worked for me and that’s how I was taught. Never mean harm to anyone. Again, my Apologies! Blessings!


I understand, as I was taught that as well. Just know that the only reason it has worked for you so far is that you haven't yet had a bad enough burn to notice that the vinegar is actually increasing the heat of the reaction. Please do use only water from now on, as it will be impossible for you to know if the next time will be the one that would leave you with a severe chemical burn from applying vinegar to the lye splash. Make sense?

OTH, I still do use vinegar to spray and wipe down my soap-making surfaces when I'm all done, since I'm not worried about the exothermic reaction on my old counters.


----------

